# Fuse map



## JeffandShelley (Aug 30, 2018)

I recently purchased a Atlas for the tow package, but find out it has no brake controller. I did find the wiring harness and waiting for a controller to come. But when I went to look up the fuse map to find location there is no map in manual. I called Volkswagon dealer they are trying to find one but seem unable too? I,ve emailed Volkswagon Canada twice but they hav'nt responded back, I called them once but didn,t have any idea so they said they would call back in couple hours, been 3 days now.
So by chance does anybody have a map of fuse locations or at least location for fuse to install brake controller?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

JeffandShelley said:


> I recently purchased a Atlas for the tow package, but find out it has no brake controller. I did find the wiring harness and waiting for a controller to come. But when I went to look up the fuse map to find location there is no map in manual. I called Volkswagon dealer they are trying to find one but seem unable too? I,ve emailed Volkswagon Canada twice but they hav'nt responded back, I called them once but didn,t have any idea so they said they would call back in couple hours, been 3 days now.
> So by chance does anybody have a map of fuse locations or at least location for fuse to install brake controller?


Save the headache - grab the $60 harness from eBay, plug into the pre-wired bundle from under the hood-release panel and enjoy a cold one. It’s about a 20-minute job. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282966124788

Read through this for more detail:

Tow hitch wiring harness???
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=8727530&share_type=t




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Someone posted a fuse box diagram on another post already. I couldn't find it with the forum search, so I scrolled through the list of posts to find it. Could have found it faster on a Google search.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8818722-Where-can-I-find-the-fuse-box-diagram


----------



## JeffandShelley (Aug 30, 2018)

*Mr.*

excellent, thank you, trying to get info from Volkswagon like pulling teeth.


----------

